# Wer hat hier vor, zu überwintern?



## pema (3. Dez. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
seit einiger Zeit beobachte ich eine Amphibie in einem meiner Miniteiche. Erst dachte ich, der (Gras-)Frosch will nur mal kurz in meinem kleinen Becken baden. Aber offensichtlich wohnt er da und hat auch vor, in dem Becken zu überwintern. Die ersten drei Nächte mit geschlossener Eisdecke hat er schon überstanden. Sobald die Sonne wieder scheint und das Eis schmilzt sieht man ihn am Teichgrund. Mich irritiert die Farbe des Frosches ¿ (Ironie). Fast schwarz mit scharf abgesetzten orangefarbenen Zeichnungen.

Außer __ Grasfrosch könnte ich mir eigentlich nichts anderes bei mir vorstellen...aber dennoch. Fast schwarz und orange?
Die Fotos sind leider ziemlich schlecht - trotz Polfilters.

 
Das war er....nehme ich mal an....vor der kalten Zeit

 

So sieht er jetzt aus...die Eisdecke war gerade geschmolzen.

Ist das ein Grasfrosch?
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Dez. 2016)

..... Interessantes Farbbild.... keine Ahnung was das ist. 

Aktiv unter dem Eis ist heikel.


----------



## pema (3. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Aktiv unter dem Eis ist heikel.


Sehen konnte ich den Kerl immer nur, wenn das Eis geschmolzen war. Bei geschlossener Eisdecke war er nicht zu sehen. Aber ich mach mir schon Gedanken darüber, ob er den Winter in dem kleinen Seerosenbecken übersteht.
Allerdings: muss doch jeder selber wissen was er tut.
petra


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Petra!
Wenn Du bedenken hast dann setz ihn doch um in ein größeren Teich wo er bessere Chancen hat.


----------



## HannesDerZweite (3. Dez. 2016)

Hallo
Obwohl auf den Bildern schwer zu erkennen, tippe ich auf https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotbauchunke


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2016)

Die hätte sich dann aber ganz schön verlaufen, bei ihrem normalen Verbreitungsgebiet


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Dez. 2016)

HannesDerZweite schrieb:


> Obwohl auf den Bildern schwer zu erkennen, tippe ich auf https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotbauchunke


Rotbauch oder Gelbbauch -Unke sind von oben einfarbig. Wenn die nicht schon im Teich auf dem Rücken schwimmt ...und so sieht das auf den Bildern nicht aus....dann kann das keine der __ Unken sein.


----------



## pema (4. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht schon im Teich auf dem Rücken schwimmt


Dann bräuchte ich mir keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.
Ansonsten sieht der Frosch auf dem Rücken wirklich so aus, wie eine Rotbauchunke am Bauch.( Vielleicht ein __ Rückenschwimmer).


samorai schrieb:


> Wenn Du bedenken hast dann setz ihn doch um in ein größeren Teich wo er bessere Chancen hat.


Klar habe ich Bedenken, aber den Kerl jetzt in Stress zu versetzen, um ihn zu fangen und um zu setzen...vielleicht auch keine so gute Idee.
Bisher hat er den Frost und die Eisdecke überlebt. Problematisch wird es sicherlich, wenn wir hier wieder einen so kalten Winter wie vor drei Jahren bekommen. Dann wäre das Becken mit einer ungef. 30cm dicken Eisschicht bedeckt und das darunterliegende Wasservolumen wäre wahrscheinlich zu gering für die Sauerstoffversorgung des Kerls.
Jetzt bleibt er da, wo er ist...auch wenn ich jetzt jeden Tag  - bei dem Scheißwetter - rauslaufe, um nach zu schauen, ob er noch lebt und man ihn noch sieht.
petra


----------



## rollikoi (4. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,

der Beschreibung nach dachte ich auch an eine Rotbauchunke. Aber die Fotos sagen was anderes.
Ich würde darauf tippen das es ein Frosch evtl. __ Grasfrosch ist der eine Pigmentstörung hat.
Das ist ja auch keine Seltenheit in der Natur. Die Koi die heute auf dem Markt sind wurde damals aus Karpfen heraus gezüchtet die anders gefärbt waren als ihre Geschwister.
Ich würde ihn in Ruhe lassen da wo er ist, Tiere wissen instinktiv wo der beste Platz für sie ist.

LG Bernd


----------



## StefanBO (4. Dez. 2016)

Er hat sich die Stelle ausgesucht, da würde ich jetzt auch nicht eingreifen. Es wird ja noch mal wärmer, und er hat eine weitere Chance, seinen Überwinterungsplatz doch noch zu wechseln. Hat er denn noch die Möglichkeit, sich in Schlamm einzugraben? Das machen im Wasser überwinternde Amphibien bei Frost auch ganz gerne. Es gibt Berichte von Geburtshelferkrötenquappen, die bei 20cm Wassertiefe erfolgreich überwintert haben (AFAIR).

Ansonsten könntest du bei der kommenden Tauwetterperiode noch einen Styroporeisfreihalter (groß = 40cm Durchmesser) einsetzen, die halten bei einstelligen Minustemperaturen und täglicher Kontrolle den Teich problemlos eisfrei. Ich mache das hier so, quasi als Ausgleich für die sicherlich geringere Schlammschicht am Boden als in der Natur  Andererseits ergibt es aus Sicht der Arterhaltung keinen Sinn, "Abenteurergene" mehr zu fördern, als es den Ansprüchen der Natur dient.

Die größte Gefahr für überwinternde __ Frösche besteht bei längeren Frostperioden im Frühjahr, wohl wegen zunehmender Aktivität unter Wasser.




pema schrieb:


> Klar habe ich Bedenken, aber den Kerl jetzt in Stress zu versetzen, um ihn zu fangen und um zu setzen...vielleicht auch keine so gute Idee.
> Bisher hat er den Frost und die Eisdecke überlebt. Problematisch wird es sicherlich, wenn wir hier wieder einen so kalten Winter wie vor drei Jahren bekommen. Dann wäre das Becken mit einer ungef. 30cm dicken Eisschicht bedeckt und das darunterliegende Wasservolumen wäre wahrscheinlich zu gering für die Sauerstoffversorgung des Kerls.
> Jetzt bleibt er da, wo er ist...


----------



## pema (9. Dez. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
er hat die letzten drei Tage mit geschlossener Eisdecke überstanden.
Ich hatte ja schon das Schlimmste befürchtet...aber er 'eiert' immer noch im Miniteich rum.
Heute habe ich mal etwas bessere Fotos machen können...
     

Wenn er weiterhin so hübsch bleibt, fange ich eine Zucht mit ihm an  und unterstütze damit die


StefanBO schrieb:


> Abenteurergene"



Petra


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Dez. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Wenn er weiterhin so hübsch bleibt, fange ich eine Zucht mit ihm an  und unterstütze damit die


Musst nur noch raus finden was es für eine Sorte ist. Für einen __ Grasfrosch ist er mir eigentlich zu schrumpelig. __ Kröten überwintern aber soweit mir bekannt nicht im Teich.

http://www.froschnetz.ch/lebensraum/winterquartier.php


Für einen Frosch fehlen mir die Streifen auf den Beinen....wie sehen die Pupillen der Augen aus ? 
https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/amphibien-und-reptilien/amphibien/artenportraets/


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Kröten überwintern aber soweit mir bekannt nicht im Teich.


Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung leider nicht bestätigen. Die kleinen  versuchen es immer mal wieder - leider häufig an völlig ungeeigneten Stellen


----------



## pema (14. Dez. 2016)

Hier jetzt die Auflösung:

Mit Hilfe von StefanBO und seiner Unterwasserkamera ist uns die Bestimmung gelungen: eine kleine __ Erdkröte (hübsch bunt).
Da sie auf Grund der niedrigen Temperaturen die Wasseroberfläche und damit den angelegten Ausstieg nicht mehr erreichen konnte (Kältestarre), verharrte sie am Beckengrund.
Ich habe ihr dann eine sehr komfortable  Rampe vom Beckengrund bis zur Wasseroberfläche gebaut...und am nächsten Tag saß sie am oberen Rand der Rampe und schaute mich traurig - __ Kröten haben so schöne Augen - an. Also habe ich sie mit einem kleinen Kescher (man sollte Amphibien so wenig wie möglich anfassen) hoch genommen und in einen Laubhaufen 2m entfernt gesetzt.....Sie verschwand darin sofort - und hat sicherlich ein Stoßgebet gen Himmel geschickt.

So ist das mit den Gästen...manche wollen eigentlich gar nicht bleiben.

Vielleicht setzt Stefan noch eines von den schönen Fotos hier ein.

petra


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Dez. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe von StefanBO und seiner Unterwasserkamera ist uns die Bestimmung gelungen: eine kleine __ Erdkröte (hübsch bunt).


Jetzt möchten wir auch die Bilder sehen.


----------



## StefanBO (15. Dez. 2016)

Medium 31646 anzeigenMedium 31643 anzeigen


----------



## StefanBO (15. Dez. 2016)

Die kleine Kröte hatte es nicht geschafft, an den steilen Wänden schwimmend aufzusteigen. Sicherlich aufgrund der Kälte des Wassers. Das "Handbuch der Amphibien und Reptilien Nordrhein-Westfalens" berichtet von terrestrischen Winterquartieren und sagt: "Eine aquatische Überwinterung ist bisher in NRW nicht belegt". Zum Glück waren hier die letzten Tage ja wieder etwas wärmer.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2016)

Eine Bunte __ Erdkröte, ja damit kannst du Züchten


----------



## rollikoi (16. Dez. 2016)

Eine Kroite 

LG Bernd


----------



## pema (16. Dez. 2016)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Eine Kroite


Ja ...so etwas gibt's noch in keinem Laden und bei keinem Züchter.
Spätestens in drei Jahren wollen alle meine Superfarbkröten. Dann werde ich reich und gebe euch Tipps zur Haltung, verkaufe die entsprechenden Filteranlagen und das Premiumfutter...damit die Kleinen auch schöne Farben behalten.
Noch Fragen.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Noch Fragen.


Ich bestelle schon mal ein Pärchen 


Aber die Fotos könntest ja mal so einem Zoologen schicker....was er davon hält.
Neue noch nicht entdeckte Art Bufo pema oder so ?


----------

